# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Danh sách đen >  Kho lạnh VIỆT HOA mất uy tín ở HÀ NỘI

## camse21

Nhân dịp Tết Nguyên đán sắp đến, emc ó 1 cảnh báo cho mọi ng về thực phẩm đông lạnh. Đó là chân gà,cánh gà, nội tạng,hoa quả của TQ, đồ chơi như súng, pháo, và 1 số đồ chơi mang tính nguy hiểm khác.... Như các bạn cũng biết cứ gần tết là những chiếc xe tải lại chở đến HN những thứ đồ như vậy, hàng toàn xuất xứ tư TQ và đc vận chuyển lậu về. Và đc đưa về các kho gần HN. theo các thông tin mà các lái buôn cho biết, họ chuyên gửi hàng ở Kho Lạnh việt hoa 78 Bạch Đằng - Hai Bà Trưng - HN. Ở đó họ có kho lạnh để lưu giữ những thứ hàng đó, và kể cả bánh trưng, giò chả đc sx hàng loạy và sau đó để vào kho lạnh, rùi gần tết bỏ ra luộc lại và bán cho ng tiêu dùng. Nhưng gần đây do kinh tế thị trường nên 1 số lái buôn đã kêu ca rằng Kho lạnh này đã vỡ giá hợp đồng và giá cả thuê kho đã tăng lên. Họ nói rằng Kho lạnh này càng ngày càng làm ăn mất uy tín. nhiều khi hàng gửi trong kho lạnh rùi mà vẫn bị hỏng 1 số thùng hàng
Chưa kể rằng đã có 1 số vụ cháy xảy ra trong kho khô làm cho những ng chủ gui hàng bị thất thoát.
Cơ sở vật chất của kho lạnh cũng như các kho bình thường khác cacsngf ngày càng xuống câp.... Nghe đến đây thui chắc các bạn đã thấy rùng mình rùi, còn chưa kể đến hoa quả TQ nữa, ko biết rõ nguồn gốc mà họ vẫn cho thuê kho, như vậy là làm hại đến sức khoe của ng tiêu dùng.
Và tôi nghĩ các bạn đi buôn có muốn gửi hàng ở kho lạnh này cũng nên xem xét lại chất lượng của kho lạnh VIỆT HOA này. Cũng đừng để đến lúc gửi hàng vào đấy rùi lại bị hỏng và phải bỏ chỗ hàng đó đi.

Mình mong rằng những kho lạnh mà cho gửi hàng ko rõ xuất xứ như vậy nên bị nhà nước khám xét và kỉ luật nghiêm. :Mad:

----------


## camse21

Mình xin bổ sung 1 số thông tin nữa để các bạn biết rõ hơn về kho lạnh này và cũng đừng tin tưởng mà giao hàng hóa cho họ nhé:
    trên thị trường cho thuê kho, nhà xưởng bay giờ có rất nhiều. Nhưng ko phải chỗ nào cũng uy tín. Tôi muốn cảnh báo các bạn 1 kho lạnh mất uy tín trên địa bàn HÀ NỘI. Đó là Kho Lạnh VIỆT HOA tịa 78 Bạch Đằng - HBT - HN ( Trong Cảng Phà ĐEN)
  - Họ đã từng phá hợp đồng khi chưa hết hạn, lấy lý do là do giá cả thị trường tăng.
- Chất lượng kho lạnh ngày càng xuống cấp, nhất lag bên kho bảo quản đồ lạnh, làm cho 1 số mặt hàng đã bị hỏng khi gửi ở đó.
- Đã từng có lần xảy ra cháy ở kho khô, làm thiệt hại về hàng hóa của khách, do nhân viên ko có trách nhiệm.
  Mong rằng các bạn hãy tính toán kĩ kkhi gửi hàng tại kho lạnh này để ko xảy ra những trường hợp như ở trên

----------


## newland

Bạn này nói quá rồi, chắc là bạn đang muốn hạ uy tín của người ta nên mình search trên google đâu cũng thấy thông tin của chỉ riêng mình bạn post lên. 

Công ty mình đã thuê ở kho lạnh Việt Hoa từ những ngày đầu tiên khi kho lạnh Việt Hoa đi vào hoạt động. Mình cũng làm việc ở đấy tới bây giờ, nói chung là những gì bạn nói hình như có điều gì đó cay cú thì đúng hơn. 

Bác này tung tin quá nhiều, nếu công ty họ báo lên công an là làm mất uy tín của họ rồi truy tìm ra địa chỉ IP của bác rồi bác cũng sẽ chịu một khoản kha khá và nặng thì có thể ngồi bóc lịch đấy! hehehehe...
Công ty mình còn 3 năm hợp đồng với công ty kho lạnh Việt Hoa và chắc chắn là mình sẽ kêu sếp ký tiếp hợp đồng vài năm nữa.

----------


## camse21

Em ko biết bên bác thuê gì nhưng bên em cũng đã từng thuê kho khô và xảy ra cháy, làm thiệt hại hàng ở Cty em....mà họ cũng ko chịu bồi thg gì cả.... và sau đó cty em đã chuyển ra kho khác

----------


## camse21

Và bên mình đã thuê 1 kho khác cũng ngay gần đó, hệ thông an toàn hơn và giá cả cũng rẻ hơn nhiều...nói chung làm ăn trên thị trường bạn cũng nên xem xét lại giá cả cạnh tranh các kho lạnh khác đi và cả dịcvaanjchuyeenr, bốc dỡ hàng nữa

----------


## oldland

> Bạn này nói quá rồi, chắc là bạn đang muốn hạ uy tín của người ta nên mình search trên google đâu cũng thấy thông tin của chỉ riêng mình bạn post lên. 
> 
> Công ty mình đã thuê ở kho lạnh Việt Hoa từ những ngày đầu tiên khi kho lạnh Việt Hoa đi vào hoạt động. Mình cũng làm việc ở đấy tới bây giờ, nói chung là những gì bạn nói hình như có điều gì đó cay cú thì đúng hơn. 
> 
> Bác này tung tin quá nhiều, nếu công ty họ báo lên công an là làm mất uy tín của họ rồi truy tìm ra địa chỉ IP của bác rồi bác cũng sẽ chịu một khoản kha khá và nặng thì có thể ngồi bóc lịch đấy! hehehehe...
> Công ty mình còn 3 năm hợp đồng với công ty kho lạnh Việt Hoa và chắc chắn là mình sẽ kêu sếp ký tiếp hợp đồng vài năm nữa.


Mình thấy bạn nói thế hơi quá đáng đấy, diễn đàn là nơi để mọi ng nói ra những gì đã trải quá, để phơi bày những cái xấu mà ng tiêu dùng hay khách hàng ko hay biết.... mình ngĩ ban camse là đúng. 
Chủ chương của nhà nước là 12 - 2011 tăng tiền điện lên 5%. Vậy thì nói thẳng 1 câu kể cả bạn đã kí hợp đồng đến 5 năm đi nữa thì bắt buộc kho lạnh VIỆT HOA đó cũng sẽ phải tăng tiền thuê kho bãi lên, họ có thể chịu lỗ cho 1 doanh nghiệp để giữ chữ tín, chứ ko thể nào chịu lỗ cho tất cả doanh nghiệp mà thuê kho lạnh của họ đc....Điều đó là hiển nhiên....Mà nói thật các kho lạnh trên địa bàn HN nếu họ mà ko buôn bán thêm đồ đông lạnh từ TQ hay chân gà, nội tạng thì sao mà khấm khá đc....Nên chịu thiệt về mình và bị bênh tật sẽ là ng tiêu dùn. Chỉ mong các nhà cức trách siết chặt thêm quản lý thôi

----------


## hientran812

bây giờ slogan là ăn ít sống lâu các bạn ạ, cái gì cũng độc  :Frown:

----------

